# Help me :( :( :(



## rincha (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

Im a 28 year old Indian male who has been married for just over a year and its been hell ever since.

Im seriously considering divorce now as I cant live with this.

Below is a list of things my wife has done or is doing:

•Two months after our honey moon i found out that she was having an affair which started before we started dating.

•Shes been physically violent towards me and has scarred me all over my body on 4 separate occasions because I tried to walk out on her.

•She smokes daily, even though she has promised to give up but she just blows smoke in my face.

•After marriage I found out she has been pregnant at 19 and has had a abortion.

•Shes made a porn movie doing everything possible before marriage

•Shes slept with at least 10 different men before me.

•Shes totally controlled by her 3 sisters and mother. Basically whatever we decide or talk about, she runs to them and they tell her what to do.

•She calls my parents and abuses them and hurts them constantly

•My sister came to live with us for 5 weeks when my folks went on holiday, and she caused so many problems my sister had to move out into a hotel.

•All she wants to do is run to her mums and sisters all the time

•She be- littles me in front of everyone

•Been involved with so many men, one of them was threatening to go to her parents and tell them what a prostitute she is, I had to pay him £800 to disappear. 

•When I question her about her time with her family, she acts like she’s possessed and starts screaming my sisters are my god, they are my saviour and so on like a nut job.

This is just some of it

She comes from a family where her sisters and brothers have all had affairs and her sisters physically beat their husbands so they can be in control and distance him from his family.

Im thinking of ending the marriage tomorrow


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I honestly don't know why you are still there. You don't have a lot of time invested in this marriage. It sounds as though there is too much going on to fix. Hope you find peace and happiness.


----------



## chefmaster (Oct 30, 2010)

827Aug said:


> I honestly don't know why you are still there. You don't have a lot of time invested in this marriage. It sounds as though there is too much going on to fix. Hope you find peace and happiness.


:iagree:

Way too much happened and still happening.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

run rincha run!!!
Just dont tell her your leaving, I'd hate to see you get scared again.
Next time she goes out, grap what you can and leave.


----------



## LVS (Apr 5, 2010)

Did you ever file a police report against her?
I agree with everyone you need to leave as soon as possible and don't forget to get a restraining order 

Be Safe
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

